# Is homestuck real?



## Ishomestuckreal (Apr 27, 2019)

If you haven't read Homestuck now would be the time to do so.

I want to bring to attention that we are heading for act 3 of the great tale of Homestuck in our world currently. The clowns have started to take over the government. The world is on the brink of collapse the video game industry is rising with the invention of augmented reality and virtual reality. As state in the book this is the part of the story where "juggalo's" start to take over the government and give it over to the hands of corporations. We are at a stage where now is the time we must prepare our children for the start of sburb or a variation of it.

Some facts to consider: It was stated that the universe was created by a frog. Coincidentally the same amount of atoms in a frog coincides with the exact number of stars in our observable universe. The mythical number 4/13 also ties into the exact date a super asteroid called Apophis will pass by the earth this date is very important to homestuck signalling the start of the game.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 27, 2019)

Sounds like something you might want to talk to @Brad Watson_Miami about.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 27, 2019)

Homestuck is terrible. To the gas chambers with you.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Apr 27, 2019)

Homestuck isn't real, only Digimon are.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 27, 2019)

Ishomestuckreal said:


> Some facts to consider: It was stated that the universe was created by a frog. Coincidentally the same amount of atoms in a frog coincides with the exact number of stars in our observable universe.



What?

No really. What kind of frog? I imagine that even within the same species, the “amount of atoms” will vary greatly between individuals.

Inb4 spergatory.


----------



## YayLasagna (Apr 27, 2019)

No, but you are retarded


----------



## Ishomestuckreal (Apr 27, 2019)

Some iron for the fire: It has already begun with the start of their game hivebent. The end is already starting the kids have already been initiated. The new round of the game is starting with those who played it as the "players"


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 27, 2019)

Kill yourself.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Apr 27, 2019)

I always wondered whatever happened to Deep Thoughts...now I just want to forget it ever existed.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 27, 2019)

Every day we stray further from God's light.


----------



## Autistsforuganda2 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Samoyed (Apr 27, 2019)

"great tale" and "Homestuck" should never be in the same sentence


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Apr 27, 2019)

So Chris was right about a dimensional merge after all!


----------



## MalWart (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Ishomestuckreal (Apr 27, 2019)

Some more fuel for the fire: The game sburb in the book was reviewed very poorly as was hivebent.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Apr 27, 2019)

10 years and homosuck still inspires people to be their worst selves


----------



## AF 802 (Apr 27, 2019)

Homestuck is autistic and you should feel bad. Kys.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Apr 27, 2019)

Dude shut up


----------



## The Lawgiver (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey, ever thought that the guy writing it may have taken some funny coincidences into account when writing a story as he went off a pre-planned  plot skeleton? hivebent isn't even a game, it's a subsection of the Homestuck story. The frog universe thing had nothing to do with the frog creating it and more the frog actually being the fucking universe. I'm not sure how someone glances over the big fucking frog breeding operation required in the plot but congratulations, whether intentional or not, you managed to do it. Congratulations on your thoughtgrease leaking enough for you to come to all these conclusions. Clown war is coming, there's no doubt about that. It's got nothing to do with, and will probably never have anything to do with any sort of fake bullshit SIMS type game that calls upon meteors to ravage the houses of people that bought the game as a sort of first actual real stakes time travel type test. The fact that you've seemingly made an account soley to ask this question rings off several fucking alarms of the fact that you probably knew all this already and are just bullshitting, and yet here I am writing an unintentionally bigass explanation for fun in return.
So yeah, it's totally real. Go knock yourself out with that training child soldiers to play a fucking video game thing or whatever instead of just playing the supposed world ending game yourself. I'm sure that'll turn out completely fine, and will probably if not definitely only bring solid boons to your greater plans of riding apophis directly into Bilious Slick's supposed universe production factory.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 27, 2019)

I might as well pile on saying that lol u gay and should kill yourself before this gets moved to spergatory


----------



## Ishomestuckreal (Apr 27, 2019)

I did the math and the number of Atoms in a frog is the same within a scientifically acceptable margin of error as the number of Star systems in the observable universe. About 1024 if I remember correctly.
In addition, according to theoretical physics, there are up to 12 dimensions, 3 "slots" of which being taken up by space, and one by time. However, what if these dimensions were actually aspects? There are 12 in everything, in different amounts to describe them and their relation to everything else. Related to this, we know that space and time bend each other near massive objects due to gravity. In paradox space, the aspects all effect one another is the same way.


The Lawgiver said:


> The frog universe thing had nothing to do with the frog creating it and more the frog actually being the fucking universe.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Apr 27, 2019)

Ishomestuckreal said:


> If you haven't read Homestuck now would be the time to do so.
> 
> I want to bring to attention that we are heading for act 3 of the great tale of Homestuck in our world currently. The clowns have started to take over the government. The world is on the brink of collapse the video game industry is rising with the invention of augmented reality and virtual reality. As state in the book this is the part of the story where "juggalo's" start to take over the government and give it over to the hands of corporations. We are at a stage where now is the time we must prepare our children for the start of sburb or a variation of it.
> 
> Some facts to consider: It was stated that the universe was created by a frog. Coincidentally the same amount of atoms in a frog coincides with the exact number of stars in our observable universe. The mythical number 4/13 also ties into the exact date a super asteroid called Apophis will pass by the earth this date is very important to homestuck signalling the start of the game.


No, but you are real. A real faggot.

Minecraft yourself for your sins


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Apr 27, 2019)

Ishomestuckreal said:


> I did the math and the *number of Atoms in a frog* is the same within a scientifically acceptable margin of error as the number of Star systems in the observable universe. About *1024 *if I remember correctly.




Now my major was in the Humanities, but I'm fairly certain a frog has more than 1024 atoms in it.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 27, 2019)

Ishomestuckreal said:


> I did the math and the number of Atoms in a frog is the same within a scientifically acceptable margin of error as the number of Star systems in the observable universe. About 1024 if I remember correctly.
> In addition, according to theoretical physics, there are up to 12 dimensions, 3 "slots" of which being taken up by space, and one by time. However, what if these dimensions were actually aspects? There are 12 in everything, in different amounts to describe them and their relation to everything else. Related to this, we know that space and time bend each other near massive objects due to gravity. In paradox space, the aspects all effect one another is the same way.



What are your thoughts about the Time Cube?

ETA: You're still a faggot.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Apr 27, 2019)

Ishomestuckreal said:


> If you haven't read Homestuck now would be the time to do so.
> 
> I want to bring to attention that we are heading for act 3 of the great tale of Homestuck in our world currently. The clowns have started to take over the government. The world is on the brink of collapse the video game industry is rising with the invention of augmented reality and virtual reality. As state in the book this is the part of the story where "juggalo's" start to take over the government and give it over to the hands of corporations. We are at a stage where now is the time we must prepare our children for the start of sburb or a variation of it.
> 
> Some facts to consider: It was stated that the universe was created by a frog. Coincidentally the same amount of atoms in a frog coincides with the exact number of stars in our observable universe. The mythical number 4/13 also ties into the exact date a super asteroid called *Apophis *will pass by the earth this date is very important to homestuck signalling the start of the game.


Apep (ˈæˌpɛp/ or /ˈɑːˌpɛp/; also spelled A*pepi* or Aapep) or Apophis (/ˈæpəfɪs/; Ancient Greek: Ἄποφις) was the ancient Egyptian deity who embodied chaos


Spoiler: Honk Honk












I'm just glad Chris didn't get into Homestuck or might be trying to kill himself to get super powers.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 27, 2019)

Given all the evidence you’ve presented,  I think we both know the answer is yes.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Apr 27, 2019)

Google tells me a small tree frog has approximately 30 septillion, or 30,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 atoms.


So 1024 is pretty close definitely within the scientific margin of error. Good job!


----------



## Edgeworth (Apr 27, 2019)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Google tells me a small tree frog has approximately 30 septillion, or 30,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 atoms.
> 
> 
> So 1024 is pretty close definitely within the scientific margin of error. Good job!



Google is obviously against the conspiracy, it's not to be trusted as much as OP.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 27, 2019)

This is my alt btw.


Give Her The D said:


> Homestuck is autistic and you should feel bad. Kys.





DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Homestuck is terrible. To the gas chambers with you.


THING BAD XD


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes this is true sadly, I was informed by high subjuggalator @Desire Lines that we’re heading towards the first dual juggalo presidency, never forget that the Juggalo march happened quite recently too, 

can’t wait for Betty crooker and the batterwitch to take over ) Fits all the new mascot things that has happened recently, obviously a deep conspiracy to influence the celebrities as mentioned in homosuck.



She’s already started to silence people too, all the recent deplatforming are all connected guys https://www.centralmaine.com/2019/0...-from-betty-crocker-measuring-spoons-lawsuit/


----------



## Ishomestuckreal (May 4, 2019)

Here is some more fuel to this dying flame.


Pickle Inspector said:


> So Chris was right about a dimensional merge after all!


A good way to tell what dimension everyone is from is by asking the simple question: Do you eat mostly meat, Or candy?


----------



## DN 420 (May 4, 2019)

Are you the man that has escaped from Plato’s cave, only to return and fruitlessly try to explain to us the truth?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 4, 2019)

Is this thread real?


----------



## FukuMuku (May 4, 2019)

am I the only one in this comment section that doesnt know what the fuck is homestuck?!


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 4, 2019)

FukuMuku said:


> am I the only one in this comment section that doesnt know what the fuck is homestuck?!


Lucky you.


----------



## KeyserBroze (May 4, 2019)

Ishomestuckreal said:


> A good way to tell what dimension everyone is from is by asking the simple question: Do you eat mostly meat, Or candy?







#RehabIsForQuitters


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 4, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Lucky you.


HOMESTUCK BAD


----------



## Jaiman (May 5, 2019)

only sweet bro and hella jeff is real


----------



## Raccona (Jul 1, 2019)

if sburb was real people would be playing it , too bad they would probably all die


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 1, 2019)

I don't understand this thread


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 1, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I don't understand this thread


It’s like the dimension merge but with more autism Homestuck.


----------



## Raccona (Jul 1, 2019)

Pickle Inspector said:


> It’s like the dimension merge but with more autism Homestuck.


Homestuck brings autism, and people spitting in buckets


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 1, 2019)

Raccona said:


> Homestuck brings autism, and people spitting in buckets


I am going to pretend I don't get that reference.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Jul 1, 2019)

Pickle Inspector said:


> I am going to pretend I don't get that reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't try. It'll horrify you.

Just imagine vintage CWC making a return like a chest-burster busting out of TomGirl CWC and no more.


----------



## Lynera Skalbi (Jul 1, 2019)

I have no fucking idea why this thread was made, I think it's obvious Homestuck is a government conspiracy


----------



## KiwiKritter (Jul 2, 2019)

Congratulations this is officially the dumbest theory I have seen all day. Only thing you could argue is Homestuck, a insaningly hard to get-into comic, could exist in the multiverse somewhere if you believe in that shit. 

This is some chrischan dimensional merge level retardation.


----------

